
CodeFront.io 2014: Web Development Conference, Early Birds tickets are on sale! - fka
http://codefront.io/
======
fka
Guys, this is Fatih, one of the co-curators of the conference! codeFront.io is
a front-end based web development conference located in Linz, Austria. Limited
Early Bird tickets are open now!

We hope you'll like the speakers, talks and all the atmosphere.

You can visit the conference page for details.

Please inform us for problems or any requests, we'll take care of them!

------
vigo
Woow! great news! I've seen that Atom Editor is coming?

------
armkra
Great! I sure will be one of the best conferences.

------
armkra
I sure will be one of the best conferences.

